# 1 More Project



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I know it's not a GTO and it isn't something I need, with 8 other cars in some sort of restoration faze. But for $500 bucks and a 12 hour round trip, what else could I to do but drag it home. It's an all numbers matching 1966 Impala SS 283 2bbl powerglide. 

Here it is at our shop. I have been out of town and building for our new museum project and my friend called me to see if I wanted to take over this car his family bought new in 65. He wanted to restore it but has to much in his mustang to do anther car. So I said yea.

http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o203/aodlikethat/P1010047.jpg
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o203/aodlikethat/P1010044.jpg
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o203/aodlikethat/p1010058.jpg
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o203/aodlikethat/p1010057.jpg
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o203/aodlikethat/p1010055.jpg
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o203/aodlikethat/P1010061.jpg
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o203/aodlikethat/P1010040.jpg
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o203/aodlikethat/P1010043.jpg
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o203/aodlikethat/P1010041.jpg


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice!!!! If I knew then what i know now, i would have changed my career path starting in high school!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet project car!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice Car! Love those Super Sports!


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Slip & slide with powerglide!

Anywayz I love those late 60's Chevy's.
Id have a lot of fun doing that
(granted I knew what I was doing)


----------

